# T1i AE Bracketing Slow Down



## FreakyTJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Complete The Photography Forum newbie here, looking forward to a long awesome Photography community to be a part of.

My question is, when doing a 3 exposure bracket on my T1i on the final capture my camera seems to stutter or slow down. I say this because of he length of time while hearing the shutter. Although purchased 2 years ago new, there is only a total of ~3k shots taken; equipment was never dropped or mistreated.

Am I doing something wrong: settings, gear, etc? I even purchased a class 10 32GB SD card to replace the original class 4 thinking it was an issue writing to the memory card; still same sound. according to Canons spec for my T1i it states 3.7fps - about 36 JPEG or 6 RAW I believe off the top of my head; so I sincerely don't understand this 3rd capture slowdown when attempting AE bracketing shots.

Sorry for a long post, any and all help/info is great!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you have RAW+JPG enabled? That would be the most amount of information the camera has to write to the card. Try using only RAW, or even only JPG and see if that speeds things up. If it does, then the issue is probably the camera bus speed - you've hit the internal maximum data transfer rate that the camera's capable of transmitting. There are four things that can affect the speed of continuous shooting: The electromechanical part where the mirror moves and the shutter opens; the reading of the sensor, processing by the cameras's processors and storage in local camera memory (also known as the buffer); the transmission of the internal memory contents through the bus to the memory card, and the speed of writing onto the memory card. 

If you change the amount of information you are asking the camera to process (ie, whether RAW or some variant of the various sizes of JPG), you may find a happy medium where it can keep up with the speed, and you are happy with the amount of information being recorded.


----------



## FreakyTJ (Sep 2, 2012)

pgriz said:
			
		

> Do you have RAW+JPG enabled? That would be the most amount of information the camera has to write to the card. Try using only RAW, or even only JPG and see if that speeds things up. If it does, then the issue is probably the camera bus speed - you've hit the internal maximum data transfer rate that the camera's capable of transmitting. There are four things that can affect the speed of continuous shooting: The electromechanical part where the mirror moves and the shutter opens; the reading of the sensor, processing by the cameras's processors and storage in local camera memory (also known as the buffer); the transmission of the internal memory contents through the bus to the memory card, and the speed of writing onto the memory card.
> 
> If you change the amount of information you are asking the camera to process (ie, whether RAW or some variant of the various sizes of JPG), you may find a happy medium where it can keep up with the speed, and you are happy with the amount of information being recorded.



Awesome suggested an I will report back here tomorrow after tweaking the adjustments you've provided. Thank you do much for detailed info to which could be causing this. 

Here's to smooth AE bracketing real soon!


----------

